# Trunk mount reservoirs - mkiv



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

Wondering how to run the tubing from trunk to the engine bay.
Anyone have pics of their setup or how to do it?

I'd prefer to not drill anything which means I'll have to keep all the lines within the car unless their is an access hole i can use to get to the outside under the car.

The way i was thinking was to run it from trunk (GTI) under the rear seat, through or under carpet along passenger door sill then somehow to the engine bay?

Thanks for any suggestions :beer:


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

you can run it just like sub wire depending on what kind of tubing you have. underneath the molding on the bottom of the door. there's lots of room under there and as long as your not full force foot stomping the molding you should be fine. then once you get up to the front there's a hole in the firewall behind and a little ways up from the brake pedal if i'm not mistaken. you can mound your pump wherever but i would do it in the front just because its a lot easier to get power to it.


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

polska_ts said:


> you can run it just like sub wire depending on what kind of tubing you have. underneath the molding on the bottom of the door. there's lots of room under there and as long as your not full force foot stomping the molding you should be fine. then once you get up to the front there's a hole in the firewall behind and a little ways up from the brake pedal if i'm not mistaken. you can mound your pump wherever but i would do it in the front just because its a lot easier to get power to it.


:beer:

I was going to just mount the pump in the trunk...was told its better for the pump to be close to tank so that its pushing and not pulling water.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

i have mine in the trunk, but i drilled a hole in the spare wheel well and ran it up to the front with the fuel lines... little hole, filled it with silicone to seal it... idk, not much of a big deal if you ask me...


[URL="http://s1193.photobucket.com/...albums/aa348/rosejason22/1325098539.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL="http://s1193.photobucket.com/...albums/aa348/rosejason22/1325099349.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

When I had my mk 4, I had the 2.5 gallon res. mounted right behind the rear pass seat. 

I simply ran the line under the passenger rear seat and popped up the trim on the sides and ran it all the way through there and up past the clutch pedal. There is a rubber grommet on the firewall that can easily be plumbed through. I ran my solenoid right up there too.. 

I don't reccomend running the pump back there. Look up the pump manufacture. Cannot recall who makes it but even they reccomend it closest to the injectors as possible. It has to work too hard to push. These pumps are designed as pull pumps. There is PLENTY of room to mount the pump under the battery. Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have mine mounted in the trunk; there's rubber grommets under the spare tire and I ran it through that. Just poked a hole in it and forced it through, then followed the fuel lines to the front of the car


----------

